# How To Determine Age of Toro CCR200 Snowblower?



## babovka

Hello, 

I am thinking of buying a used snowblower, but would like to (independently) determine its age. It is the Toro CCR2000 4.5HP Snowblower. Here are additional details:

Model is 38180
Serial is 0009504

Also, what do you think a fair price is for this unit?

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## HCBPH

*Welcome*

First off, welcome to the forum. Unfortunately I couldn't find any info on a date range on that model but I did find a little info. Popular mechanics reviewed it as a new model in 1987 so it's likely no more than 15 years old at the outside. Value and price is something that is almost impossible to determine, too many variables including age, condition, local area etc.
Best recommendation I could make is look at your local listings and ebay and see what they're going for and use that as a guideline.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Welcome to the forum. You can find the year of manufacture on Toro's Parts Viewer page by entering the model number then checking the list for the serial number. Then you can view exploded parts diagrams and find the part numbers for parts you might need.

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en

The one you're looking at is a 1990.

Like HCBPH said, it's probably best to look at Craig's List for your area to get a general idea of what prices people are asking for similar ones.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello babovka, welcome to SBF. all my ccr2000's are right at 20 years old and all of them had to have the carb rebuit or replaced


----------



## sscotsman

HCBPH said:


> First off, welcome to the forum. Unfortunately I couldn't find any info on a date range on that model but I did find a little info. Popular mechanics reviewed it as a new model in 1987 so it's likely no more than 15 years old at the outside.


1987 was 25 years ago! 

Scot


----------



## HCBPH

*Brain burp*



sscotsman said:


> 1987 was 25 years ago!
> 
> Scot


So I had a lapse in subtraction, so sue me (that's a joke) 
Based on what I was working on at that time, you're lucky I came within 10 years.


----------

